# NOTEBOOK Blu-ray-Laufwerk spielt keine Filme ab !?



## TheTransponder (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
habe ein MEDION ERAZER X6811 (97747) Notebook und kann keine Blu-rays abspielen. Die Disk wird dennoch erkannt.

Core i7 Q 740QM, GTX460M, PM55, 6GB-Ram1333, Win7 64 SP1...(ging vor SP1 auch nicht) 

PowerDVD 9 ( BD OEM 6CH ) mit BD-Unterstützung ist installiert. (Medion Edit.)
Laufwerk: LG HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW CT30N, Firmware: WM01
Neue Firmware finde ich nicht also weiß ich nicht was zu tun ist.

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2011)

Keine BluRay*S*, oder geht es vlt. nur um einen bestimmten Film, und nen anderen hast Du noch nicht getestet? Kommt ne Fehlermeldung, oder einfach nur kein Bild?


----------



## TheTransponder (25. Februar 2011)

PowerDVD spuckt immer "Eine Disc mit einem nicht unterstützen Format befindet sich im Laufwerk" aus. Hab alle BDs ausprobiert. Kommt immer die selbe Fehlermeldung.


----------



## der_knoben (25. Februar 2011)

Tja, dann wirst du wohl nen Problem haben, was vllt AnyDVD lösen könnte. Da es in D-land aber verboten ist, nen Kopierschutz zu umgehen, wird dir das wenig helfen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit PowerDVD, bei mir gings nach nem Update alles wieder ohne Probleme. Hast du schon nach Updates geschaut, rechts oben bei Power DvD steht was mit Aktualisieren


----------



## guido13 (25. Februar 2011)

Äh, dazu fällt mir nur ein, bei DVD gibts doch diese Länder-Regions Kennung, die Fehlermeldung klingt mir fast ein bisschen danach. Ist das bei Blue-Ray auch so?, wenn ja würde ich da mal nachschauen, glaube das ist irgendwo in den Power DVD Einstellungen. Viel Glück! 

mfg guido!


----------



## TheTransponder (26. Februar 2011)

PROBLEM GELÖST:
Habe PowerDVD 10 draufgespielt und siehe da, alles läuft. 
Da Medion mir versicherte mit dem beigelegtem PowerDVD Blu-rays abspielen zu können, zog ich diesen Versuch erst gar nicht in Betracht. 
Bitte deswegen um Verständnis.

Danke dennoch für eure Bemühungen.


----------

